# Aga Khan Cup



## SJFAN (7 August 2009)

Don't forget that the Dublin Nations Cup is on this afternoon and it is due to be shown live on feitv.org (Windows only) and I think on RTE for those in the Emerald Isle.  Coverage starts 1.15 BST.  Live scoring/results at: http://www.dublinhorseshow.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;task=view&amp;id=147&amp;Itemid=143


----------



## BBH (7 August 2009)

Thanks for the reminder, have you used FEITV's day pass and if so any good ?


----------



## SJFAN (7 August 2009)

No - I took the plunge and went straight for the annual pass as I knew I'd watch a lot!


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

like everywhere else the quality of the streaming depends on the quality of your connection, but it is fairly efficient.


----------



## BBH (7 August 2009)

Thats great, thank you ladies I am having a boring day so will give it a go.


----------



## cglen (7 August 2009)

go to http://www.rte.ie/live/ where it seems the live streaming is open to worldwide audience and for free, just need real player or windows media player


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

extremely cool! thanks x


----------



## SJFAN (7 August 2009)

Well-spotted. Does RTE interrupt coverage with adverts?


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

yes but there are commercial breaks fitted into the jumping orders so it shouldnt make any difference to the coverage


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2009)

watching it now, that is quite some course. thanks for the links, much appreciated!


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

at least st amur has had loads down...... we dont care how wins, just who loses after all!


----------



## JCWHITE (7 August 2009)

Thank you for the link, am watching and crossing everything right now!
JC


----------



## BBH (7 August 2009)

I can't find the live results on dublin horse show site ?


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Nice round from Geoff b - if a little unlucky. seems to be a very spooky course today - especially the combinations.


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2009)

crikey, London Calling is the only Irish bred horse jumping there. that's unbelievable.
oh dear, 20 pens, maybe that's why!


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

dutch person just elimated all good we need to finish as high as possible


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

Poor lotta, not a great round


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

the swedes just had a cricket score we need them to not make the second round so you lot with your horse and hound vibes better get on with it!


----------



## BBH (7 August 2009)

I know such a shame  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm so nervous, we're holding our own atm though.

Come on Brits.


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

And hes by Errigal Flight too - not quite the sires we are used to. Hes a big horse though - quite typical of E Flights offspring. 
The course builder for today used to do the SJAI shows down the road from me when I was in ponies. We knew all his courses so well, we used to have all the jumps in place before he arrived - all he had to do was check the distances. Hes a gas man.
I also love Robert and john Hall's commentary - they really add to the occasion. they also do the Irish racing coverage over here (well robert does with Ted Walsh).


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

the only ones I care about are the ones at the bottom, even if the swedes dont make the second round we have to be third or better to beat them


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

we are moving on up! and i will have to go out soon and stress!


----------



## BBH (7 August 2009)

LOL its toooooooo much


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2009)

it's causing some problems! good luck getting that one over the water ditch in the second round...!
the commentary's great, makes me really how annoying it is usually.


----------



## Kal (7 August 2009)

Please keep up with the updates  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I can't view anything at work.

Where are we placed at the mo?


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

agree about the comentary and the we will x


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2009)

no idea, sorry. both of ours have had 4 i think.
Italians: 0, 9. 3rd horse in now. Clear.


----------



## Kal (7 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
no idea, sorry. both of ours have had 4 i think.
Italians: 0, 9. 3rd horse in now. Clear. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you. It's so annoying not being able to see any of it. I'm getting stressed and have everything crossed


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2009)

fab clear from Tim. excellent. gosh that mare can jump.


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2009)

Leon Thyssen for Netherlands - 8.
their 2nd rider was E'd too.
their 1st rider got 4 so they're on 12 minimum.
Sweden carrying 12 and 20, 3rd rider in now...


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

on four faults after first two riders,


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2009)

Sweden's 3rd rider got 8.


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2009)

Switzerland - 4,4,8.


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2009)

Ireland 8,8,8.


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

If this keeps up, Ireland may not make the 2nd rnd at all!


----------



## cglen (7 August 2009)

we need lynchie to go clear and he is capable of it


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

true. If any of them can o i, h can. However clear over that course is quite an ask. Billy looked to be going great untl that final combination.


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

we are second at the moment


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

third now


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

do we need the italians to be doing worse, or do they not matter?


----------



## Kal (7 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
do we need the italians to be doing worse, or do they not matter? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't think it matters, there relegated anyway.


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

They dont matter, they are already eliminated from the Superleague.


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2009)

4 for Peter Charles, shame.


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2009)

Netherlands 4, E, 8, 12.  gosh, he missed a mile there, ugh!


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Quite like that Dutch horse Opium. Love his markings. If it wasnt for the rider error before the water, I doubt he would have had the other 2 down. Nice horse all the same.

Still that at least puts the Irish in with some chance.


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

That final line is causing lots of problems!


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2009)

Sweden 12, 20, 8, 12.
crikey.


----------



## xKirstyx (7 August 2009)

I love Opium he looks such good fun to ride...cheeky little thing!

Fingers crossed we dont get relegated...looks like we wont!


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

I like the wings on the last fence!


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Considering many of the top horses in the world are jumping today, they really are wracking up a lot of faults! One of the most testing courses Ive seen here for a few years.


----------



## BBH (7 August 2009)

I'm surprised at the number of faults tbh it looks a reasonably nice course imo.

Still good for us


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

we need to finish seven pionts in front of the swedish or five in front of belgium so if italy place high it gives us less chance


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2009)

Switzerland 4,4,8,4.


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

Love this horse...........


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

the swedish are out of the first round now pretty much but rolf goran is only jumping his third best horse.......


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

Wow......... great round.......


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

go denis!


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2009)

Ireland 8,8,8,0.


----------



## cglen (7 August 2009)

go on lynchie, what a round


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

Who's the commentator? Sensible and not filling airtime with nonsense..........


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

What a round! Did you see the height he got over the red oxer? Must be fab to have the whole crowd behind you, any sports team in Ireland would tell you the Irish fans are like an extra team member. They really appreciated that anyway!


----------



## BBH (7 August 2009)

Fabulous horse.


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2009)

France 12,8,4,4.


----------



## cglen (7 August 2009)

John hall is the main guy and Robert Hall is with him as well. John is the knowledgeable guy and Robert usually does the racing commentary. they have commentated together for years for RTE


----------



## xKirstyx (7 August 2009)

Trying to watch it...its very stop and start on mine


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Sorry I didnt have a bet on the Italians now! An each way on them at 500/1 would have paid nicely whether they win or not.


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

Thanks cglen, I knew I recognised RH's voice, but I couldn't place it.........


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

interesting that two horses produced in britain are on the American team...............


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

I will try and explain the points clearly.
 even if the swedish dont jump in the second round we only beat them if we win. as they are 7.5 in front of us now. 
   assuming the belgiums go through which they have we need to beat them by six at the very minimum as they will get one point for finishing eight in other words even to beat belgium we MUST finish first or second, third might be enogh if the belgiums finish last, if they are higher and we dont win it is all over. 
   do your vibes thing!!


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

Is this a huge pony or a weensie child?


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Bertram allen? yeah hes quite small alright, though the pony is probably what wed call a "strong" 14.2hh. lol


----------



## BBH (7 August 2009)

That was a child right ?


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Yeah, its the 14.2hh championship.


----------



## BBH (7 August 2009)

What time does round 2 start ?


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

After 5pm I think


----------



## BBH (7 August 2009)

ok thats a bummer will be driving home from work.


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

'Strong' would be right enough!!!


----------



## moogrrr (7 August 2009)

Just starting again - edge of the seat stuff!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Go GB!


----------



## SJFAN (7 August 2009)

I know Robert Whitaker hated Ublesco being sold as he thought him a real Olympic prospect.  Which is the other?


----------



## teapot (7 August 2009)

Am trying to get it to load on my mac


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

Dave quigley produced Danny Boy, placed at Scope in young horse classes before being sold to Beezie


----------



## SJFAN (7 August 2009)

Whether it's smooth or jerky largely depends on your internet connection speed I believe.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Im so bloody nervous


----------



## teapot (7 August 2009)

Ooo it's working


----------



## SJFAN (7 August 2009)

Thanks for that.  Produced in Britain then, but by an Irish rider.


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

can we bear the tension!


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

Yeah, ok, produced in britain, by an irishman..............


----------



## teapot (7 August 2009)

I"m not the only one just getting the parade am I? Or am I watching the wrong thing?


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Yeah its just the parade, which every year I find immensely boring - at least when it was at the start I knew I could skip it without missing any jumping. Have yet to mow the lawn...


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

I like the parade. I find it quite.. emotional 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Definitely cant stand the tension Lucretia!


----------



## SJFAN (7 August 2009)

If you looked at the RDS site you would see that the 2nd Round does not begin till approx. 5.30.


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

the parade is twice as long here asin hickstead


----------



## teapot (7 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
If you looked at the RDS site you would see that the 2nd Round does not begin till approx. 5.30. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I wondered that BUT according to my little online schedule next to the video picture, it says that at 6pm they're going to show the news and not the show jumping hence why i asked


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

dont worry, they wont go!


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

and i thought the ynks were a bit OTT with the parade things....


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Right can i ask before the jumping starts - what do we need to do to stay up? Im shite at working out stuff like that


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

Ahhhh.............. they're off!


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

rember we are only safe for sure if we win


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Look back through this post JH - lucretia said i about page 3-ish. 
BTW you have to change channel at 5.55pm to RTETWO. News is indeed on RTE1 at 6pm.


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

Ha..... does that name translate to heavenly Donkey?


----------



## teapot (7 August 2009)

Is Dublin a bigger arena than Hickstead?

And frigging hell how wide is that first part of the green treble?


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

bollocks


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

Jeez, lucky at the last......


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

We're only safe if we WIN?!

oh bollocks


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

about the same size teapot and they are all about 150-160


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

bollocks again


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

holds breath........


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Arrh - so typical it goes off right at that point!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Can anyone else see it?!


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

omy god how can they do that to us, they have stopped for the news !


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

I got it back on just as he finished. So bloody typical! Clear though at least


----------



## BuckingHorse (7 August 2009)

Go Ben - bl00dy good round!


----------



## teapot (7 August 2009)

Eeee well done Ben 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Just click the next bit - although see why I was worried?


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

ben clear


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

SJFAN has the FEi coverage, Linnda where are you we need you!!


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2009)

mine went off, did Ben go clear? *prays*


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Just told you - change to rte2 though its still on RTE1 for me. then again - Im watching on sky.


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Yes, Ben was clear


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

we dont know, we dont know, aaaaagghhhh


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

Where's it gone???


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Got to keep changing channels. This channel ends at 18:01 i think. He went clear though, yes.


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Jeez that Italian horse has some scope! How high did he get over every fence of the combination!


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2009)

help, how do i get channel 2 to play please? does anyone have a link?!


----------



## Rambo (7 August 2009)

Surely we're not even guarunteed safety if we win...it all depends on where Belgium finish relative to us...unless of course Sweden are out after the first round !?


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

its back but how did the germnan do


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

Tank fook, it's back!


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Yup, Sweden are out Rambo


----------



## teapot (7 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
help, how do i get channel 2 to play please? does anyone have a link?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

ditto  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ooooo got it - re-launch the RTE browser you've been using and it should come up as an option to watch on the actual screen


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

janne 10


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Was the German the femal rider? Dont think it was but if so she had 9flts.


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

we have to win to even have a chance. but even then as you say if we dont beat belgium by 5 it womnt matter


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

Keep refreshing your screen...... and then click the Dublin option


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

yank just had 16


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

Scopey horse!


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

Cian - 4


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

we still have to win to beat sweden. they are 7,5 penalties in front of us, we get 10 if we win seven for second.


----------



## teapot (7 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Keep refreshing your screen...... and then click the Dublin option 

[/ QUOTE ]

Got it


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

bosty -  8 for franch


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

That looked a bit rough..........


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

I think its looking quite good for GB right now tbh!


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

Some horse.......


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

judy ann -  4  for belgium, bugger


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

bollocks again.


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

gtf - his 1st rnd was pretty rough too, horse was dropping his head and leaning on the reins at any opportunity last time.


----------



## BuckingHorse (7 August 2009)

I'm liking the look of the leaderboard!


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

beat -   0  for swiss......... bum!! bum!! bum!!


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

Nice round...........


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)




----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

one rail down so far for Geoff


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

bollox...............


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Good man, recovered well.


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Pity, but not a disgrace by any means.


----------



## BuckingHorse (7 August 2009)

4f from Geoff


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Anyone else not missing Mike Tucker?


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

Did this chuck it in the first round? I missed the first half......


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

you mean "Maintnaant les Barrige" Tucker. NO!


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

No way was he going near that water tray!


----------



## BuckingHorse (7 August 2009)

Naughty german pony!


----------



## teapot (7 August 2009)

German horse doesn't want to know


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

LOL @ JH!


----------



## BuckingHorse (7 August 2009)

1st fence down from Italy..


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
you mean "Maintnaant les Barrige" Tucker. NO! 

[/ QUOTE ]

What does that mean?! I'm guessing not "commentator extrodinaire"


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

we should not mock until we are safe....


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

I do love the commentary from the RDS every year though - they actually do know what they are alking about. And they get very excited over the Puissance every yr.


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

thats tucker saying now the jump off in french


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

just like to point out that even if we win we are not far enough in front of  belgium to be safe yet. on the commercial break i think some thought should be directed at cricket scores for the next few rounds


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
thats tucker saying now the jump off in french 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL. His pronunciation of foreign names etc always makes me laugh/cringe! I bet he wishes it was still the good old days where horses had names like 'Milton' 'Stroller' 'It's Otto', instead of 'Robin van de Wunderlander BF Cortafelx Mandarin' or whatever


----------



## measles (7 August 2009)

How long is this rte commercial break? Aargh!


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

dont worry about those they stop the jumping for them


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Billy Twomey's such a cucumber. I heart him.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Been a long time since i've seen a pole snap!


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

cucumber???


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
cucumber??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

As in cool as!


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

I wasn't going to ask about the cucumber!!


----------



## measles (7 August 2009)

Rte commentary is awful


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

8 for pete postelmans, we need phillipe and the stallion to do worse than that


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Really? I don't think so at all.


----------



## teapot (7 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Rte commentary is awful 

[/ QUOTE ]

Better than Tucker's


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

we certainly do and il like this commentators


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I wasn't going to ask about the cucumber!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Masles - really? I quite enjoy it, though its not quite as good as it used to be. I think Robert has spent too much time in the racing seat.


----------



## BuckingHorse (7 August 2009)

Come on Tim


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Here comes Peter...


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

Another one liking the commentary........ go Tim!!!


----------



## teapot (7 August 2009)

come on Tim - love this horse


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

Arrrgggghhhhhhh ............. tension!!

FECK!


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Lets hope thats enough!


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

damn


----------



## BuckingHorse (7 August 2009)

4f at the water 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 not a bad round tho.
I'm shaking!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Jesus. This is so nerve wracking. So unlucky with the water


----------



## teapot (7 August 2009)

Damn damn damn


----------



## measles (7 August 2009)

Come on Tim!Super round - how unlucky


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Wishing for cricket scores from US and Italy


----------



## BuckingHorse (7 August 2009)

1 down for Italy


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

whatever Fuchs has done to italy, we need to find out. Horses jumping unbelievable and riders seem to have improved out of site


----------



## measles (7 August 2009)

My mother gets so excited every time Tim jumps she almost explodes!

He was so lovely to my son at the Belfast International that she is devoted


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

This horse gives me goosebumps..............


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

at the moment we are equal with Italy but they can improve their score if last man clear the best we can hope for is a jump off


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Very very disappointing.


----------



## measles (7 August 2009)

Agree commentary inoffensive but v bland e.g. "good over that spread" Not exactly enlightening. 

Happy to be in the minority tho


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

the lovely kevin will not be happy if not clear


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

*Sends hexes to all the opposition*


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Have you completely missed the replays and he like? Surely any idiot can see what is meant by good over that spread etc. Do you really need it spelled out for you? You can have Tucker back if so!! Your welcome to him!

ETS by any idiot I mean the Joe Bloggs non-horsey general public.


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

but luckily for him he was!


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

carry on GTF!!


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

Britain need to be 1 or 2 to beat the belgians, They are in seventh, with two points


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

oh [****], the swiss.


----------



## BuckingHorse (7 August 2009)

Aargh. Come on Peter


----------



## measles (7 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Have you completely missed the replays and he like? Surely any idiot can see what is meant by good over that spread etc. Do you really need it spelled out for you? You can have Tucker back if so!! Your welcome to him!

ETS by any idiot I mean the Joe Bloggs non-horsey general public. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sense of proportion and humour bypass anyone?   And no thanks, anything is better than Tucker


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

My streaming's sticking!!! AAAARRRGH!


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

watch the time!!!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

so close


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

(*&amp;^%$£!


----------



## BuckingHorse (7 August 2009)

How unlucky


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

i make italy the winners and we are out.


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

crap


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

I think a*se burgers is the word you are looking for!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Any way we can still make it Lucretia?


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2009)

mine got stuck, what did Peter get please?


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

comes down the beezie,


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Peter had 1 down Kerelli


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

4, kerrelli


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Peter had 4 i think.


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

i think the best we can hope for a jump off


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

we are out.


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

We're buggered...........


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Have to apologise guys, Im genuinely delighted for Italy to win. Go out with a bit of dignity and all that!


----------



## BuckingHorse (7 August 2009)

What the Fuchs has he done to the Italians???


----------



## measles (7 August 2009)

Got to hand it to Italy - superb performance Lucky in the combi though


----------



## Gonetofrance (7 August 2009)

I make a poor witch.................


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Gutted.


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

we're in  equal 2nd should give us enough points


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Gotta love the underdog - not sure if they have ever won the Aga Khan before - I doubt it anyway.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
we're in  equal 2nd should give us enough points 

[/ QUOTE ]

really? I assumed we were out


----------



## BuckingHorse (7 August 2009)

Is it double points?  Would that give us enough??


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Gives you 7 points - you need 7.5 to pass Sweden. Where did Belgium finish?


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

equal on 22 points with belgium


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

we might just still be in by half a point above belgium


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2009)

Thanks for the link to the RTE streaming.  Would love to go to Dublin Show.  Fantastic for the Italian team


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Oh God - hoping and praying!


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

hmmm, so which round do they take to be the decider - the last show or is it written somewhere?


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

We are definately equal 8th with Belgium on points, sweden .5 ahead.  What happens??? a countback??


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

the points for second and third get split if there is a tie that means we get 6.5 if so we are either tied with belgium or half a ponit better off


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

AAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH someone bloody tell us!!


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Will probably head up there tomorrow - wasnt able to make it there today and anyy the AK was the only intenational ompetition on there today. There are 3 tomorrow though to make up for it!
In fact, Im sure the RDS is live on the RTE website tomorrow afternoon too if anyone wants to watch it.


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

on countback, it's practically identically


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

i cant find it in the rules


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

I dont give a toss about arts and crafts - tell us who's stayed up!


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

one thing is for sure the french won the league!


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Easy know the fate of the Brits isnt foremost on our mind!


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

It appears that no-one knows what happens................


----------



## clairel (7 August 2009)

Think you are forgetting this is Irish coverage, unlike any British coverage, they don't focus entirely on the british riders!!


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

someone tell admin to get on the phone I havent got a spy there


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

Fair play to the french.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Lol but still - arts and crafts? Come on now


----------



## measles (7 August 2009)

Back to the sj Someone tell us who is relegated!!!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Geoff B didnt look too happy there..


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

they are not looking happy on their horses


----------



## clairel (7 August 2009)

But Arts and Crafts is the most fascinating thing EVER!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
But Arts and Crafts is the most fascinating thing EVER! 

[/ QUOTE ]

*deadpan* Oh yes. It's super thrilling.


----------



## Attila_the_Hungry (7 August 2009)

I think we stay up, by virtue of having got a (joint) second place. The highest placing Belgium had was a (joint) third.





Rule 10 in the complete FEI rules, if anyone wants to check.


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Especially when its one "by students, some of whom are in college". What a statement!


----------



## measles (7 August 2009)

Geoff is having his hand shaken regularly Is that because of the honourable 2nd or more significant?


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

pmsl at 'striding manfully down the arena'


----------



## clairel (7 August 2009)

Think the Italian's might be out for a wee drink tonight in Jury's?!


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Interesting Attila - Im thinking Robert hasnt mentioned it because hes not sure.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Definitely be out in Temple Bar 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Blow all their winnings on one round of drinks there


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

So theres the reasoning for not mentioning it


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Ha - they're trying to work it out too!!


----------



## measles (7 August 2009)

Fuchs is another gentleman - he only smiled when my son on his pony shot under his horses nose at British Open morning exercise!

Fei trying to work out who will be relegated according to rte


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Aww i am really pleased for the Italians. They look so polite and lovely


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Im thinking the Burlington with the National riders - well some of them were there 2 yrs go, but drowning thir sorrows on that occasion!


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

drop them both and let the italians stay up?


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

here, here Lucretia!


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

If like last year the final leg is worth double points, they will be staying up!!


----------



## measles (7 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Aww i am really pleased for the Italians. They look so polite and lovely 

[/ QUOTE ]

Agree totally


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Or... let both stay up 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (sorry italy)


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

I dont think it is MB. Totally different set up this year I believe.


----------



## clairel (7 August 2009)

Used to be the Burlington, but last time I was there they all seemed to be in Jury's?!
Who knows where they will be but I'm sure they will be celebrating!


----------



## Attila_the_Hungry (7 August 2009)

You'd like to think the FEI can read their own rules, which are published for all to see on their website! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Rules for the Super League 
Rule 10, on page 5 says this:
[ QUOTE ]

10. Team classification at the end of the Top League season
The points obtained by each team in each of the eight Top League competitions are added together to establish the overall Top League classification at the end of each season.
In case of equality of points for any place on the overall Top League classification, teams are separated by giving preference to the team with the greater number of first place classifications; in case there is still a tie the number of second place classifications will count and if necessary the number of third place classifications and so on if the necessity arises. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

Yeah, just read the rules glenr, So I make it that Britain over above belgium on a countback


----------



## Munchkin (7 August 2009)

Woohooo we stay up! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Must say I wasn't particularly confident.  My heart was in my mouth watching that... what a competition!

Well done Italy and France, and of course GB


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

oh lord what has happened to kevin? he wouldnt wimp out of this for a headache


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

why isn't Kevin Staut in the line up?


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

BTW Lu, I think he has a rival in the looks stake, Timothee aint half bad!!


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Not feeling well apparently, lets hope its nothing much. Thoguh I doubt hed miss the presentation for anything minor.


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

FEI TV coverage is over, and the buggers haven't given us the overall result


----------



## Attila_the_Hungry (7 August 2009)

I might have to rain on my own bonfire here! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Reading on further, I get to rule 16:
[ QUOTE ]

16. Relegation of Top League Teams
The two last placed teams in the overall standings at the end of each season will be relegated to the FEI Nations Cup Promotional League. Teams tying on points for either of the last two places in the final classification of the Top League are separated by relegating the two teams with the greatest number of last places in the Top League competitions. If further ties exist the teams with the greatest number of second last places are relegated and so on until a tie no longer exists.  

[/ QUOTE ] 

It appears that the 2 rules conflict with each other! According to this, we finish 8th overall, but are relegated!!


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

I guess they are wary of making an official announcement without consulting the teams. As Robert/John said earlier, you can be sure there will be litigation after this.


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

yeah but I dont really know timothee, kevin is as close to a friend as I have got among showjumpers. I am most worried, espcially as he has just come back from Brazil. will send out the spies.


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

Both Belgium and Britain have failed on two occassions apiece to make the second round.


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2009)

How nice of RTE to show all the presentation etc.  Would have liked to have seen the lap of honour - hope the Italian guy handed the trophy over to Marcus Fuchs and didn't gallop round with it - can you imagine dropping it!  Which rider was on his mobile during the presentation - I am a bit old fashioned but not sure that is really the done thing!


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Very interesting - well thats it so - thats obviosly why they mentioned litigation so!


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Pig flu perhaps?


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

He was only on it when they were waiting to go into the arena for the presentation, i thought?


----------



## Munchkin (7 August 2009)

Yes they have! About 15 minutes ago


----------



## teapot (7 August 2009)

So up, down, side to side - anyone know?


----------



## Munchkin (7 August 2009)

Up, as per my post at 19:22


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

check out rule 16 re relegation, by that rule we are down.......


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

sorry atila, i see we are both reading at the same time!!


----------



## Attila_the_Hungry (7 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Both Belgium and Britain have failed on two occassions apiece to make the second round. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Indeed. We both finished 10th once and 9th once. We have an 8th and the next worst they have is a 7th, so according to rule 16 we are relegated. Yet according to rule 10 we finished above them. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It never fails to amaze me that international organisations frequently manage to produce rules that are either ambiguous or contradictory (or both)! I guess it is time for the lawyers to make their money.


----------



## Munchkin (7 August 2009)

Really? FEI TV said we stay up.  No offence but I sincerely hope you are wrong LOL


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

Jesus... this could get ugly.


----------



## CharCharSlide (7 August 2009)

r u sure?? coz overall belgiums results were slightly better.
UK   3      5  5         7  8  9  10
BEL  3  4  5     6  6          9  10

then todays results so......


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

anyone know a good sports lawyer!!


----------



## Munchkin (7 August 2009)

Just going by what they said 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but yes, you're definitely right about that...

Wish they'd confirm cos I need to walk the dog!


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Cian O Connor has one!


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

Munchkin - I have a feeling they wont be confirming anything. With 2 contradicting rules there isnt much they can do...


----------



## Munchkin (7 August 2009)

The website's gone down now... volume of traffic?!


----------



## Attila_the_Hungry (7 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
r u sure?? coz overall belgiums results were slightly better.
UK   3  5  5  7  8  9  10
BEL  3  4  5  6  6  9  10

then todays results so...... 

[/ QUOTE ]

With todays added in:
UK   2  3  5  5  7  8  9  10
BEL  3  4  5  6  6  7  9  10

We have the best score and the worst (if you take out the equal ones at the bottom). Somebody needs to give the muppet who wrote the rules a good slap!


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

my spy says they are stil arguing beccause we are not talking about a prizewinning place which is what rule 10 is about but relegation which should mean rule 16 applies.
  However we might rember that last year the FEI did not relegate anyone and instead expanded the league so perhaps a case can be made by those in the promotional league that all three sides should go down and an extra one go up....... just a thought


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

I doubt theres all that much traffic, its hardly the most popular of sports - just that they have realised their errors.


----------



## Attila_the_Hungry (7 August 2009)

The FEI have put up the final standings:
FINAL STANDINGS 

It puts us in 8th place and Belgium 9th.

However, I'm not going to get too excited yet; I would want to see official confirmation of who is relegated first.


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

oh and i agree about the slapping atila!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

The final standings are good enough for me!! I think that's adequate conformation


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

i think you will find that those are done by a humble score person and I would be surprised if that is the end of it. The FEI cannot just ignore their own rules.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

i dunno... they were cagey about saying it on the TV, so why would they publish it willynilly on the internet?

No doubt the Belgians will fight their corner though!


----------



## glenruby (7 August 2009)

As would/will be the Brits in tht situation. As Lucratia said, going by Rule 16, which appears margnally more applicable its bye,bye Brits...


----------



## Attila_the_Hungry (7 August 2009)

I don't think this is over, not by a long chalk. There is too much money involved for either country to "happily" accept relegation, so I think this could end up going legal.

I did think that a jump-off between the two countries might be a good idea, maybe at the Europeans. Then again, Belgium might object to our home advantage; and also, I'm by no means convinced we'd win!


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

the internet site is controlled by the little people, that probably went up before the head honcho's even saw it....... it is going to be a long winter I think!


----------



## SJFAN (7 August 2009)

Rules are plainly a mess and more thought should have been given.  I'd say keep both GB and Belgium up.  None of the nations in the Promotional League are particularly strong and would probably struggle a lot in the Super League.Canada actually qualified but turned down the chance to compete in this year's Super League - that's why the Italians were in.  
I don't like the drop between 10 and 7 points for 1st &amp; 2nd - should be 10 &amp; 8.  Just look at how close the competitions have been this year.


----------



## Attila_the_Hungry (7 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i think you will find that those are done by a humble score person and I would be surprised if that is the end of it. The FEI cannot just ignore their own rules. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have been that humble score person before now (in another sport). There is often a requirement to get the result on the internet as soon as possible; and to correct it later if necessary. Given that this could rumble on for days / weeks / months; they obviously need to publish the result as they see it, and worry about the rest if / when it happens.


----------



## SJFAN (7 August 2009)

The FEI is being unprofessional by failing to issue a press release about it, even if it only said that a final decision was pending!


----------



## Attila_the_Hungry (7 August 2009)

I think you are right, as the final standings are no longer on the FEI website! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I do have a copy still open on my PC, which I might save, as it may be needed as evidence.


----------



## mbequest (7 August 2009)

See my post in the Latest News


----------



## 3BayGeldings (7 August 2009)

oh no!


----------



## lucretia (7 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Rules are plainly a mess and more thought should have been given.  I'd say keep both GB and Belgium up.  None of the nations in the Promotional League are particularly strong and would probably struggle a lot in the Super League.Canada actually qualified but turned down the chance to compete in this year's Super League - that's why the Italians were in.   

[/ QUOTE ]

i have to correct you here sjfan, the italians won their place fair and sqare by finishing second behing france in the promotional league. when the league was expanded to ten teams they got in. in fact sweden should have gone down, but heaven forbid that three of the lesser lights should be promoted to make the numbers up when canada dropped out so they got to stay in. frankly i think neither GB nor belgium has a special case for staying up and i would drop three and let the other nations have their shot. this disgusting snobbery about the other nations is half the FEI's trouble, how on earth are these nations supposed to get better when the better shows are practically a closed shop. 
   it certainly hasnt done the french any harm 'slumming it' for a season has it.


----------



## SJFAN (8 August 2009)

I should have checked before I wrote.  Illness and the move meant I was following such matters as closely as usual last year!  The new version of the Promotional League looks horribly complicated - gave up trying to read the document last night.  I don't really  think it's snobbery regarding other nations.  A country has to have lots of money, riders and horses to travel far and wide to earn enough points for promotion,  France had those, hence got back after 1 year, as expected. Spain spent a lot of money in the run-up to the Barcelona Olympics, and they have plenty of their own international shows at which to gain experience, but it has not greatly improved their standing.  I'm certainly not alone in disliking someone buying riders from other nations as has been the case in Ukraine. Better get back to proper work now!


----------

